# Pinch Vise



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Pretty cool. Anyone ever seen/used/made one of these??

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365326358/


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Error loading
Crossdomain denied


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks BIll. I'll try again.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it worked for me, just don't have time to watch the whole show.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That's the only link I can find for the video. It's only about 45 seconds -- intro to the episode.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I watched the intro, then below that was a link to the episode - I think it was about 45 minutes.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

worked with win7, I did have to confirm the station

on my linux, it must have blocked the popup on the station choice


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I realized those are pay-for-view episodes. Didn't pick up on that earlier.


----------

